
HubCap: pwning the Chromecast part 1 - joshbaptiste
https://fail0verflow.com/blog/2014/hubcap-chromecast-root-pt1.html
======
Fr0styMatt
One thing that puzzles me about the Chromecast compared to other
Google/Android devices - why has Google locked it down so much and not
released a bootloader unlocker? Is it for publisher/DRM-type reasons (given
that the Chromecast is primarily for playing content on your TV)?

~~~
aroch
Its certainly for DRM reasons. HBO, Netflix, and a host of other services
support casting

~~~
georgemcbay
Yeah, almost certainly this. Same reason Sony locked down the Dash (the Sony
branded chumby device) -- it was essentially required by netflix (in turn
because it was required by netflix's content partners).

Still, it would have been nice of Google to put in a developer mode for the
Chromecast that basically wipes all the proprietary bits and turns it into a
generic linux box. Though, granted, at the price they are selling the hardware
for that may not be the best business move... and in any case, there are other
options for that in the form of all the many linux/Android-on-a-stick devices
(like all the Rockchip based ones), but having one you can easily buy at
retail in the US would be a nice option.

~~~
mmastrac
I find it amusing that Netflix is one of the main reasons we have both locked-
down devices like the Chromecast and DRM in w3c standards. It all boils down
to the content providers sticking their fingers into tech, but Netflix's
popularity and leadership in the space is probably the direct driver of both
of these.

------
Selfcommit
People who can do this level of hardware hacking amaze me.

~~~
hornetblack
This years Defcon CTF has some RF hacking. An FPGA running an MSP430 was one
of the flags. That's some cool low level stuff.

